# Bikepark in Wiehl bei Gummmersbach



## Elwood 1# (23. Februar 2005)

Hi,

es hat etwas gedauert aber endlich ist es soweit: Der Baubeginn des Wiehler Bikeparks steht unmittelbar bevor. Nach langen Verhandlungen mit Stadt, Radsportverbänden und Grundbesitzern können wir uns nun endlich auf die Bauarbeiten in Wiehl freuen. Um möglichst allen Ansprüchen gerecht zu werden würde ich mich freuen eure Meinungen und Vorstellungen zu hören. Dafür habe ich am kommenden Donnerstag den 03.03.05 einen Versammlungsraum in der "Holländer Diele" in Gummersbach Kölner St. 7 organisiert (Keine Angst, es ist kein wirklicher Holländer). Den meisten, denke ich, ist dieses Lokal noch aus der Zeit des glorreichen "Türmchen-Downhills" bekannt. Wir treffen uns dort ab 20Uhr. Parkplätze sind hinter dem Haus. Anschließend gibt es Essen und Getränke (hervorragende Pizza Margherita) sowie Bikevideos (jeder darf gern was auf DVD mitbringen).

Da uns dieses Projekt alle angeht, würde ich mich über ein zahlreiches Erscheinen freuen. Wenn jemand Probleme hat dahin zu kommen bitte eine Mail an mich und ich schau ob es Mitfahrgelegenheiten gibt. Für Anfragen bin ich jederzeit unter [email protected] zu erreichen.

Bis Donnerstag,

Michael


P.S. Wir benötigen immer noch Sponsoren für Baustoffe, Werkzeug usw. Macht euch schon mal Gedanken und checkt mal die Verwand- und Bekanntschaft ob uns nicht vielleicht irgendwer unterstützen möchte. Bis jetzt bin ich mit mehreren Unternehmen im Gespräch. Eine dickes Dankeschön schon mal an BAUMASCHINEN FISCHER aus Gummersbach Lobscheid die uns kostenlos Baumaschinen zugesagt haben sowie an Hartz 4 und die 1 Arbeitskräfte.


----------



## Airhaenz (23. Februar 2005)

Doppelt   hoch!!

Ich wäre am Donnerstag auf jeden Fall dabei, bin aber mit 3 anderen Kölner Kandidaten beim Snowboarden.
Wenn ihr irgentwelche Arbeiteinsätze, weitere Orgatreffen etc. beschließt. Lasst es mich wissen.
Ich werde den Termin auch den Jungs aus GL-Nußbaum geben - die für ihre Baukünste ja schon berüchtigt sind.

Gruß Jochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der cc mörder (23. Februar 2005)

is ja geil, da wohn ich            
ich kann natürlich bauen helfen, hab auch noch ein paar sehr fette und stabile Dachdeckernägel für ns und so


----------



## D.S.G (23. Februar 2005)

Nabend,
@ Elwood 1#

Du hast eine Email!


Find ich gut, das Biken immer mehr zur Trend Sportart wird und sich auch was im D-Land tut. Ich komm natürlich helfen. 
Mein Vater würde das Projekt auch Finanziel unterstützten( www.perspektive-Marketing.de), als gegen Leistung müsstet ihr dann ein Banner (oder sowas) aufhängen. 

Schreibt mal, wenn es was neues gibt!

Mfg David


----------



## nosh (23. Februar 2005)

hey

was soll es den alles für strecken geben?.. oder besser was dürft ihr alles bauen ?
mit sponsoren würde ich es mal mit der sparkasse versuchen die machen auch immer in schülerzeitungen werbung. dann rücken die vieleicht auch was für so ein projekt raus!

viel erfolg
nosh


----------



## Elwood 1# (23. Februar 2005)

Hi,

also wir werden primär eine Downhillstrecke bauen. Da wir aber nicht so wahnsinnig viele Höhenmeter haben wie beispielsweise Winterberg wird die Strecke nicht ganz so schnell, dafür ehr technisch. Um auch die Freerider anzusprechen gibt es mehrere Northshores in verschiedenen Schwierigkeiten sowie eine Box. Außerdem noch eine Dirtline, bestehen aus Tables, die vom amerikanischen Ex- VizeBMXmeister gbaut wird.

Jeder der Lust hat uns zu helfen kann sich gern per Email bei mir melden. Ich speichere dann die Adresse und schicke euch die neusten Infos.

Gruß

Michael


----------



## mike_tgif (24. Februar 2005)

Elwood 1# schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem noch eine Dirtline, bestehen aus Tables, die vom amerikanischen Ex- VizeBMXmeister gbaut wird.


Der arbeitet ncht zufällig in Reichshof und wohnt auf der Berstig, oder?


----------



## nosh (24. Februar 2005)

hey kannst du mir noch genauere angaben machen welches "Wiehl" das ist weil wollte mal schnell bei der bahn schauen wie weit das ist von wegen hilfe beim buddeln ect..  aber der spuckt mir da soviele wiehls aus.

wieviel höhenmetern habt ihr den?


----------



## mike_tgif (25. Februar 2005)

www.wiehl.de

oder plz 516..


----------



## D.S.G (25. Februar 2005)

ach... und nur 30 Min. von mir weg  

Mfg David

Ps. Wie heisst dieser BMXer?


----------



## D.S.G (25. Februar 2005)

man könnte doch  evt. ein Build and Ride Contest machen. So hat man nicht soviele Arbeitsstunden und gleichzeitig etsteht was schönes  

Könnt ihr euch ja mal überlegen  

Mfg David


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elwood 1# (25. Februar 2005)

Also Wiehl liegt bei Gummersbach, etwa 40 km östlich von Köln. Wir haben etwa 150-200hm. Das ist nicht besonders viel, deshalb soll die Strecke möglichst technisch werden. 
Ein Build and Ride Contest ist prinzipiell eine gute Idee. Da das ganze aber auch wieder versicherungstechnisch extrem aufwendig ist kommt es nicht in Frage.


----------



## D.S.G (25. Februar 2005)

Elwood 1# schrieb:
			
		

> ...Da das ganze aber auch wieder versicherungstechnisch extrem aufwendig ist...


stimmt! Ich könnte aber auch da mithelfen! Aber am besten besprechen wir das persöhnlich.

Mfg David


----------



## D.S.G (4. März 2005)

Hi,
und was gibts neues?

Mfg David


----------



## Spitti (6. März 2005)

Hi,
das hört sich ja mal richtig gut an.Ich komme aus dem schönen Harz und arbeite zur Zeit in Gummersbach.Würde mich freuen wenn ihr das wirklich auf die Beine stellt und ne anspruchsvolle Strecke zaubert    Haben hier im Harz auch einige ...und auch noch in Planung.Würde euch natürlich auch beim bauen unterstützen. 

Ach wenn ich jetzt schon mal Leute aus GM und Umgebung hier habe....
wollte mal fragen ob es auch verrückte gibt, die sich auch bei diesem Wetter zur ner CC-Tour verabreden. Wenn ja würde ich mich unter der Woche gern mal anschließen.

Gruß aus dem Harz
Spitti


----------



## Std(;-) (30. März 2005)

Wolt nur mal fragen ob es was neues gibt


----------



## Elwood 1# (31. März 2005)

Hi,

also momentan ruht die Sache wegen den Ferien. Nächste Woche wird das Gelände dann per GPS genau vermessen, damit wir einen ungefähren Streckenverlauf festlegen können. Leider schaut es so aus als ob wir das gesamte Gelände einzäunen müssen. Das ist einen Aufwand der aber kosten- und Arbeitskraftmäßig nicht zu bewältigen ist. Ich schaue nun ob man das nicht anders hinbekommt. Wenn einer mir weiterhelfen kann darf er das gerne posten.

Gruß

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nosh (31. März 2005)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=12

und sufu da wurd schon tausend mal übers tema zaun bzw. schild diskutiert...


----------



## D.S.G (19. April 2005)

Elwood 1# schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn einer mir weiterhelfen kann darf er das gerne posten.


Hi,
man könnte doch ein Kasten hinstellen, wo ein Zettel drauf ist und man ein "Haftungs entzug (man selber haftet halt für jede aktivität auf dem Gelände"! 
Habt ihr schon versucht, irgenteine Firma (Local Dealer, oder irgentein Sponsor z.B. Sparkasse) an Land zu Ziehen?

Mfg David


----------



## Elwood 1# (19. April 2005)

Das wär natürlich klasse, hat aber garkeinen Nutzen da es rechtlich nicht wasserdicht ist. Schön wärs wenn alles so einfach zu realisieren ist, aber die Versicherungen (bzw. der Gemeindeversicherungsverband) will es halt so, dass das Gelände eingezäunt wird. 

Mit Sponsoren sind wir im Gespräch. Allerdings wollen Geldgeber auch einen werbewirksames und imageförderndes Auftreten und da ist ein eingezäuntes Vereinsgelände einfach nicht so attraktiv. Wir werden also keine tausende Euros bekommen für ein paar Werbeschilder!

Gruß

Michael


----------



## D.S.G (19. April 2005)

Elwood 1# schrieb:
			
		

> und da ist ein eingezäuntes Vereinsgelände einfach nicht so attraktiv.


Bad Wildbad ... sind aber auch nicht eingezäunt! Evt. wäre das ne Lösung:
Ihr habt doch sicherlich ein Vereinshaus (vom gesamten Sportverein). Dort legt ihr ein Zettel hin auf dem steht dann: _Mit meiner Unterschrift verzichte ich auf jegliche beanspruchung von Versicherungen in Fall eines Stürzes! Ich habe die Regeln zur nutzung gelesen... _.  In den bekannten Bikerparks funktioniert das auch (die haben halt ne eigene Bike Station, wo immer einer da ist).  Selbst wenn das Gelände eingezäunt werden muss, muss man halt ein Sponsor für Zäune (  ) finden! Das Gelände wird sowieso dann schon recht gut genutzt werden (auch von außerhalb), denn jeder freut sich über einen "Legalen" Bikerpark!

Schönen Abend noch,

David


----------



## D.S.G (1. Juni 2005)

wie siehts aus? Hat sich was getan?


----------



## Hamstar3 (4. Juni 2006)

Wo Genau Issen Der Park?


----------



## Luckfrosch (5. Juni 2006)

wo genau würd mich uch interessieren. und vorallem ob er schon fertig ist.


----------



## Hamstar3 (6. Juni 2006)

Konntest du nicht mal en paar mer infos geben oda en paar infos au deine HP machn (www.downhill-oberberg.de ?)


----------



## Xexano (6. Juni 2006)

Fertig ist das Teil auf jeden Fall und auch befahrbar... (zumindest das letzte Mal)

Aber ich rücke mal vorsichthalber nicht die Locationsposition raus... könnte eher ein Secret Spot sein...  

Eine Frage an Elwood: Findet da demnächst mal wieder ein Treff statt?


----------



## Hamstar3 (12. Juni 2006)

kann es nicht gib en bericht im WWW bei MRM!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Franky77 (12. Juni 2006)

Hm, so wie es aussieht ist aus dem Bikepark nix geworden oder???


----------



## Hamstar3 (12. Juni 2006)

ka aber ich will mal wissen wo dat is!?!?!?


----------



## 5talk3r (17. Juni 2006)

hmm... sieht so aus als ob viel wind um nichts gemacht wurde


----------



## Hamstar3 (17. Juni 2006)

Ja ich glaub auch!

Hab zwar schon ne mail an MRM geschrieben (die haben auch nen Artikel darüber) und auch ne mail an den Michael (Elwood 1#) abber hab noch nix wieder bekommen!?!?!?!


----------



## Xexano (18. Juni 2006)

Nene, den Spot gibt es wirklich! (Wenn der nicht abgerissen worden ist, mein Status beruht sich im Moment auf den 25. Dezember 2005...)

Da in der Nähe vom Penny Markt in Wiehl ist ein Steinbruch... schaut mal bissl weiter, dann werdet ihr fündig... ist aber kein Bikepark, wie ihr es wahrscheinlich kennt, sondern einfach nur eine gute Location

Das mit Michael ist schon komisch... ich schau mal, ob ich ihn mal vielleicht via Handy mal erreichen kann.. sollte mich eigentlich schon lange bei ihm gemeldet haben... verdammt noch mal, es soll mal wieder ein Treff dort stattfinden! Jetzt habe ich das richtige Bike dafür...


----------



## Hamstar3 (19. Juni 2006)

Thx! Abber nun dat zweite problem! **** REGEN!


----------



## Mr.Dark (22. Juni 2006)

Nur rein Infomässig. Mein letzter und erster Besuch der Strecke (eher aus Spontanität als auf Bikepark-Geilheit) liegt nun ca. 8 Wochen zurück. Ganz nett, aber irgendwie scheint die Gemeinde da nicht mitzuspielen. Z.B ist ein Teil der Strecke wieder umzäunt. Dem Bruch in Weihershagen/Wiehlmünden gehts ähnlich.


----------



## Hamstar3 (23. Juni 2006)

Oh mann die machen auch ein mist die von der Gemeinde!
Sollnse Locations/Skateparks bauen dan brauchen se sich auch nit über illigale
locations zu wundern!


----------



## Luckfrosch (26. Juni 2006)

hamster das sehe ich ganz gebauso. wenn die ma was machen würden dan gäbe es sowas auch nicht. bibt es irgendwelche fotos von der location da bei gummersbach?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hamstar3 (26. Juni 2006)

Nein aber ich habe was von Micahel gehört bzw er hat auf meine PM geantwortet:



			
				Elwood 1# schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> nee die Aktion mit dem Bikepark hat mangels Interesse der Behörden nicht funktioniert. Aber wir haben ja noch diverse andere Strecken.
> 
> ...


----------



## peppaman (27. Juni 2006)

Jedes Organisieren zwecks Trailpflege, Kommunikation und Kontakt zu Behörden Öffentlichkeit, ist zu begrüßen.
Wenn es die Bergabfraktion für ihre Spots eher auf die Reihe bekommt, als die Kilometerfressenden XC-Einzelkämpfer - umso besser.

Würde dann auch gerne zum Schippeschwingen antreten.

Hätte den Vorteil, dass ich auf 'meinen' 13 Jahre alten Heimattrails nicht urplötzlich nen Drop* unter mir habe, weil Downhilloberberg meint, da 'nen krassen Spot gefunden zu haben  

*ich sag nur Derschlag ;-)


Also, gebt mir einfach bescheid, wenn was konstruktives geht und Manpower gefragt ist.


----------

